# FreeBSD LiveCD - Frenzy 1.2 - reincarnation - is released!



## Dorlas (Jan 11, 2010)

Good day!

Today a new build tool for system administrators: Frenzy LiveCD 1.2-reincarnation, based on FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE (i386).

Download ISO-images you can with the project's site: http://frenzy.bspu.ru/frenzy/iso/ or with official mirrors: ftp://ftp.frenzy.org.ua/pub/Frenzy/1.2-community/


----------



## phatfish (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, thanks for posting this. I found Frenzy one of the best lightweight live cds for system recovery, certainly the best BSD based one.

Nice to see it has some active developers again.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 15, 2010)

It's sure nice to see Frenzy updated .


----------



## Dorlas (Jan 18, 2010)

Released the first bugfix for the SDK.

Fixed:
    * Curves fonts in Conky (software package from the repository has been compiled without Xft)
    * Add documentation in Russian (FreeBSD Handbook and Faq)
    * Adds the installation team: at
    * Fixes a command disable HAL polling in at (in the case of choice in the menu: gui)
    * Add autostart X-server (the choice of gui)
    * Adds a translation of two menu items Fluxbox

Download You can link: http://frenzy.bspu.ru/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=sdk-bugfix-p1.tar.bz2


----------



## Dorlas (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings all

Held today release a new version of LiveCD Frenzy 1.3, based on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE.

Recent ISO-images can be downloaded here: http://frenzy.bspu.ru/frenzy/iso/1.3/

Information about the innovations:
http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=27412


----------



## d_mon (Jul 27, 2010)

hi there...it is possible to install to HD? i mean is there some type of installer? 

via unetbootin could i have problems? i mean 'booting'...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 28, 2010)

Dorlas said:
			
		

> Information about the innovations:
> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=27412



Russian -> English (via Google Translate)
http://bit.ly/aWjmnt


----------



## Dorlas (May 5, 2012)

Greetings all

Held today release a new version of LiveCD Frenzy 1.4, based on FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE.

Recent ISO-images can be downloaded here: http://frenzy.org.ua/en/


----------

